

Next-gen sequencing company Illumina encouraging Amazon AWS use - carbocation
http://www.politigenomics.com/2010/01/hiseq-2000.html

======
carbocation
Admittedly, the reference to the Illumina-AWS link is not a major part of this
story, but I have yet to find another source detailing this particular fact.

Illumina is one of the major next-gen (aka sequencing-by-synthesis or shotgun)
sequencing players. The fact that they are encouraging AWS usage is remarkable
for a few reasons. First, it's a testament to cloud computing's growing
importance. Second, we're talking about a lot of human genetic data that may
soon be traversing the network between various institutes and Amazon's
servers, with all of the security and privacy consequences thereof. So, as a
hacker, a medical person, and someone who uses next-gen sequencing, this is of
interest to me.

(As an aside, the name "next-gen sequencing" is unfortunate; what shall we
call the generation after this?)

~~~
ramanujan
Hey carbocation, you don't have an email contact address. I'm also working on
this and would like to chat offline if you have a moment. My temp email is
temporary.hn@gmail.com.

~~~
carbocation
Message sent. Also, thanks for the note about the email address; I've added
one now. Cheers.

------
joshu
now that's some serious future right there. why don't any scifi writers write
like this?

